# Macna 09



## Jason Baliban (Feb 21, 2005)

MACNA was in Atlantic City this year. I am not a practicing you "reefer" but I couldn't pass up the opportunity to go, considering how close it was to my house this year.

Here are a couple pics from the convention....

There will be more on www.projectaquarium.com with a little narrative. Also, dont be surprised if you see a reef tank on there as well in the near future










The vender floor was HUGE!!









Frag tanks were everywhere!! 









Flame Thrower!!









Look!! A reef tank with some composition!! And rimless, which is the talk of the community, us planted folks know where they got that idea!!









jB


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

Looks like you had a lot of fun at the convention. I've always wanted to set up my own reef tank, but I haven't had the time to do enough research to devote a tank to just saltwater. I look forward to seeing what you have planned for a future reef tank, I think it would look really cool.


----------



## hooha (Apr 21, 2005)

sweet pics Jason. Our local club had a booth 2 years ago when MACNA was in Pittsburgh....it was actually a good amount of interest in our hobby.....One of these days I'd like to try a nano using corals to 'aquascape' it......


----------



## Jason Baliban (Feb 21, 2005)

hooha said:


> sweet pics Jason. Our local club had a booth 2 years ago when MACNA was in Pittsburgh....it was actually a good amount of interest in our hobby.....One of these days I'd like to try a nano using corals to 'aquascape' it......


I got the same response/interest as well, maybe reefers are more into planted tanks then they admin>

jB


----------



## Jason Baliban (Feb 21, 2005)

Here is a link to the narrative and more pictures....

http://www.projectaquarium.com/reefAquariumArticles_macna09.aspx

jB


----------



## Jeff.:P:. (Nov 20, 2007)

Very nice Jason! Great pics.
I wish I could have made it this year, but I'll be going to Orlando next year. We are having something similar in Boston on October 24th called Brass for the boston reefer society. Which should satisfy my SPS needs.


----------

